# Lots of cheap books and video in the Gold box deal Saturday only



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b/ref=xs_gb_l-1_0942_cb9bcbba?ie=UTF8&node=8210828011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=left-new-1&pf_rd_r=12WT6J14P9CX1RH66X7Q&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1740370942

I picked up a number of movies for $4.99. Use your Fire to watch 'em all!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Most of the videos are showing up as a $9.99 buy. I swear they were $4.99 when I looked at them this morning!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to buy Independence Day and the Matrix for $4.99 each


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Two oldies, North by Northwest, and The Longest Day, were must-buys for $4.99, and I picked up Django Unchanged for something newer on the cheap.


----------

